# Hummer H2 and H3?



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

My brotherinlaw bought and H2 about 6 months ago.
Talk about small and cramped. He can barely put his golf clubs in the back and the interior is small.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

nap said:


> How about an engine in place of the sewing machine.



Do not need a powerful MOTOR when 4x4ing. Just need the correct gear ratio and weight to HP ratio!!!!

I do agree that the Tracker has a sewing machine motor!!!! Then again Toyota started as TOYODA Sewing Equipment Company!!!!



"Although the Toyota Group is best known today for its cars, it is still in the textile business and still makes automatic looms, which are now computerized, and electric sewing machines which are available worldwide....................... Vehicles were originally sold under the name "Toyoda", from the family name of the company's founder, Kiichiro Toyoda. In September 1936 the company ran a public competition to design a new logo. Out of 27,000 entries the winning entry was the three Japanese katakana letters for (Toyoda) in a circle. But Risaburo Toyoda, who had married into the family and was not born with that name, preferred "Toyota" because it took eight brush strokes (a fortuitous number) to write in Japanese, was visually simpler (leaving off two ticks at the end) and sounded better with two "t"s. Since "Toyoda" literally means fertile rice paddies, changing the name also helped to distance the company from associations with old fashioned farming. The newly formed word was trademarked and the company was registered in August 1937 as the "Toyota Motor Company".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

All the H1's sold to the general public came equiped with one of the poorest desigend diesel motors, the 6.5 GM/Detroit V8. The 2006 H1 was the best you could get as it came with the 6.6 GM/Isuzu Duramax/Allison combo. I know two guys with the 06's and they really like them compared to the previous years. One of the 06 owners owns an older H1 which he put a 500hp 454 motor in it. His stereo equipment in that one was something like $80K. The guy gets $80K a month for doing nothing. The other guy with the 06 has an older H1 notchback which he said was very rare, he also brings in $80K a month, tax free. They also have a few V12 MB's. The ones X-wife drove a pink H2 with 26's when they were married.

My wife has a fairly capable SUV which nobody has made mention to. 2000 Ford Excursion 4x4 7.3 Powerstroke. It's got locking hubs, 44 gallon fuel tank, Dana 50 front and Sterling rear end. Bought with 104K for $20,400 out the door now with 194K miles and the motor and tranny has never been touched. Had the Ford 100K mile warranty before we bought it and nothing was done to it. Biggest load at the dump so far, 25,020 lbs combined. Empty the fuel mileage is fair for an 8,000 lb suv at 17-19 mpg. Range is around 700 miles between fill ups. Right now you can pick up good used Powerstroke Excursions for a fair price. Just stay away from the 6.0's!!!

A VW Tourage V10 diesel would be nice. Ran into a guy with an 05 that claimed to get 25-26 mpg empty. Towing a car trailer with car 15 mpg. They say the VW's have are not very reliable though.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

dougger222 said:


> *The guy gets $80K a month for doing nothing. *The other guy with the 06 has an older H1 notchback which he said was very rare, *he also brings in $80K a month, tax free.*


How? Doing what? Drug dealers?



.


----------



## Willybeen (Feb 5, 2008)

That defender is pretty sweet, I wish i could justify the gas mileage. The deals you can get on GM products now, especially the gas guzzlers, is absolutely ridiculous. (Plus its nice having a friend who manages/co-owns one of the top 20 GM dealerships in the country.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> My brotherinlaw bought and H2 about 6 months ago.
> Talk about small and cramped. He can barely put his golf clubs in the back and the interior is small.



You have got to be speaking of the H3 not the H2.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

mickeyco said:


> How? Doing what? Drug dealers?
> 
> 
> 
> .


100% totally legal, $80K a month tax free. Born from the richest native american blood on the planet. 

The one with the MB's and H1's built a 8ft tall concrete wall around his impound. When he gets back from prison he'll be able to enjoy his wealth again. Did his roof a couple years ago, he had just gotten out of prison then.

Did a 35sq addition on a 80sq roof for another one this year. Right now bidding on a half million dollar pool house which will have flat roofing under the deck and metal shingles on the top. 

Most houses have 100sq's of shingles on them. 350 families.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You have got to be speaking of the H3 not the H2.


I think you're right. The "small one" is the one he got. My wife's old '01 Honda Accord coupe had more interior room. Not headroom, but open leg room, etc.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> I think you're right. The "small one" is the one he got. My wife's old '01 Honda Accord coupe had more interior room. Not headroom, but open leg room, etc.


It is an insult to Men and to the name HUMMER to call it as such!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

dougger222 said:


> 100% totally legal, $80K a month tax free. Born from the richest native american blood on the planet.


Trust fund? Casino royalties?








.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> It is an insult to Men and to the name HUMMER to call it as such!




:laughing:Hey he's my wife's brother. She is the one who made "small" comparisons when he first got it.:laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Trust fund? Casino royalties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heheh, I am curious too. All that money per month. rich native american, in and out of prison? Odd variables.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> :laughing:Hey he's my wife's brother. She is the one who made "small" comparisons when he first got it.:laughing:


No. No. No. I was not clear! It is an insult to call it a HUMMER. It is a P.O.S!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

boman47k said:


> Heheh, I am curious too. All that money per month. rich native american, in and out of prison? Odd variables.


I guess they are royalties, part of living on the land that houses the most profitable Indian run casino. 

$80K a month when they turn 18 and two $1million draws per lifetime.

They also collect as kids but at some point it said that the beni's go away.

Back in the early 90's they were eating government cheese. 

A few years ago the casino decided they would give each home owner $300K to put into there homes. The money had to go right into the hands of the contractor if there was work to be done. Since that was the case not everbody decided to have work done. If you get permission to drive through the reservation you will see million dollar homes then mobile homes. As a resident you have to reside on the land 6 months out of the year.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

For 2 million bucks and 80K a months I'd live just about anywhere for 6 months of the year. time to start taxing them folk.





.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

mickeyco said:


> For 2 million bucks and 80K a months I'd live just about anywhere for 6 months of the year. time to start taxing them folk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can have that money and the lifestyle they all live. Everyone I met had whisky plates and lived like rock stars. None had stable realationships.

The guy who's in and out of prison all the time got awaken by the neighbor at 4am one morning. The neighbor said they were cutting some trees down and one fell on his Ferrari.

My cousin is friends with one who's 19. He's on the run after running over and killing a girl drunk, met him a couple years ago. The rumor was that he also shot someone but that's has been proved yet. The kids father is in prison for killing his girlfriend.

Did an addition out on the rez a month ago and the garage next door was opened so peeked in. There was a smashed up crotch rocket on the floor with skid marks all over the floor and walls, sort of strange. That home owner called the builder back and said the heat wasn't working anymore. 8 months after finished the remodel job figured something wasn't right. A call to the gas company confirmed after being behind $8,500 on the gas bill they shut it off.

Again, they can have all that money and what goes with it. When you get money for virtually free it changes you.

A guy I know builds wood furniture, he's gotten bad checks from more than one of them.


----------

